# Testing on the 11th with AF type pains and nausea



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there, i am new here. I am currently waiting to do a pregnancy test after ISCI for the second time and getting very nervous now. It feels like AF is coming but reading other messages here i see that does not necessarily mean it is no go. Feeling quite queasy in the evenings which can be a side-effect of the cyglogest pessaries but I didn't get that last time. Anyone else testing Friday and what symptoms if any are you having?


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Nicky

I am testing monday and I have af type symptom, ie cramps and sore boobs.  I have also felt really queasy all day and I have a back ache.  Like you I am a bit worried but it could mean anything.

Keep positive (she says!!)

Love Indianna xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nicky ~ welcome to ff  I had loads of AF type cramps and sore boobs and got a BFP so try not to worry about symptoms. (Not easy of course)

Indianna ~ hope you're holding up ok 

I've added you both to the list.....follow the link to find it: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23562.0.html

Love and babydust, Lizzy xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi I am due to test on Monday, I am also getting AF cramps and back pain! don't usually get AF signs this early! so not sure whether I should take them as positive or negative signs and of course there is no way of knowing! drives you crazy doesn't it

Good luck to everyone testing  

Donna xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Donna ~ I've added you to the list too: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=23562.msg283709#msg283709

Much luck to you   

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi
  I'm testing on Friday got to go for a blood test . Ive had bad AF pains for the last 4 days and thought that was it ! but still no  AF . I also had nausea today,  its driving me mad I just want to know now. good luck love sharonxx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls,
I have also got af pains and nausea and dizzyness,not due to test till 17th.Good luck with your tests girls.sending us all babydust      .

lots of love and luck
janexxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm due to test on the 16th and think AF is arriving -I am sure. Up all last night with backache, tummy pains sore boobs etc.
Life is so cruel


----------



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Still no AF shown and tempted to test now but will be patient. Have had a few pains but it is very on/off and the nausea persists. Thanks for all your good wishes and fingers crossed for a BFP for us all, will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow nicky    
love
jane
xxxxx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, sending you lots of                                                         

Diana xxxx


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi NIcky

Hoping that it's good news tomorrow for you.    

Chocx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Nicky
Just posting to see if you have any news yet?
I am really praying for you   
Dydie


----------



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Negative, negative, negative. Very upset naturally as was quite hopeful this time but it wasn't to be. Still no AF though. I expect it will be any day now. Will probably go for our third try in a couple of months. Hope there is some good news out there somewhere from some of you. Fingers crossed for those still waiting to test.


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

So sorry for you Nicky - it is so hard. I am inspired by your looking forwards and carrying on. Take care of yourselves x


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Nicky.      
Take good care of yourself in the meanwhile and good luck for the future!   



Diana xxxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I was really hoping for some good news for you both, I am so very sorry   look after each other
Dydie


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
well I'm in total shock after 5 1/2 years I have my first        
this was are first att at IVF and the odds were against us I only had 5 eggs and only one fertilized. they were thinking of abandoning the treatment at one point because i only had 3 eggs. I'm so happy i can not stop crying 
thanks all sharonxx


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky,

So sorry, take care  

Love Holly xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Sharon - a massive -      

congraulations !!! to you I had only 3 eggs on my 1st attempt in 2001 and my DD will be 3 at Easter!!!!
Well done!


----------

